
Covid-19 infection-fatality rates: review and meta-analysis of research - marojejian
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.03.20089854v1
======
marojejian
This appears to be the most broad analysis I've seen. the last two studies I
posted were more narrow.

